# Newbie Samsung LED 7000 Problem



## harrydavy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi
Wondering if you can help (& I hope this hasn’t been asked too many times!).
I have had my 7000 for 15 months and have been reasonably happy with it. It broke down after 42 days and had to be sent away for repair as Currys refused to replace it!
I really not happy with the picture quality in three areas:
1) The main problem is during dark scenes, the areas of black go grey, cloudy and almost unwatchable. This is worse if you are not sitting exactly head on to the tv.
2) There is flickering as if the picture is struggling to keep up. This shows worse when a moving object passes by railings etc
3) Ghosting, again in dark scenes when viewing a face, it will move around – very bizarre!
My brother altered the brightness settings which helped for a while but over the last month it seems to be getting worse!
This is happening through all sources, Sky HD, Samsung Blu-ray which are all connected by good quality HDMI cables.
The tv is set to 100htz but (again sorry if this has been covered) am I missing something obvious in settings?
Thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## danhumphery (May 13, 2011)

Hi,
You should go for a replacement, if it really isn't working well.. because once these electronic things are opened up (like as you said that you have send it for repair), comes back with loads of problems that you'll see in next few days.. So better opt for a thing that reaaly worth it!

Thanks,
Dan.


----------

